# noob in need Command and conquer 3 installing error



## mich467 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all need your expertise in a matter when i install command and conquer 3 half way through the installing procedure and towards the end it comes up with this error message 
error 1305 error reading from file D:\program files\Electronic Arts\Movies\1.0\Movies.Big. Verifiy that it exists and that you can access it 

please help i have looked on the cd and the files are there and i can access them i have had this game installed before dont now whats wrong 
help
thx ash


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

Check if your cd has any scratches, you could probably find somewhere to download the one file, or use a torrent, it is illegal, but just download the cd files or the installation, and use the cd after that...


----------



## mich467 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope my cd has now scratches on it and if i try and download it will take a very long time that was the whole point in me buying the game so wouldnt have to do that you now what i mean


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

oh, nvm it's a installation error, you could go back to the store and get a refund and get another cd :S

or, you could go into your folder and then delete ALL EA games files, because you could've had it before and then corrupted it, and it wont respond


----------



## mich467 (Jun 1, 2008)

year im trying a diffrent tack deleted everything to do with ea and im going to install it into a difftrent location if that dosent work i will delete everyting to do with EA and chuck it in the bin lol


----------



## mich467 (Jun 1, 2008)

didnt work anyone got any ideas please


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

This may not work, depending on the security features to the disk, but trying copying the contents off the disk to a folder and running the installation from there.

The problem is caused (mostly) due to a corrupt disk which may be the case here as well, even if you can not see the physical signs of damage. If this is the case then I'm afraid the only option for you is to replace the disk.


----------

